# Europe's Oldest Horse Show - Video



## barra (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi everyone with a passion for horses,
Here's a link to a cool YouTube video of our great Ballinasloe Horse Show.
Upto 100,000 people visit this equestrian show each October, it's the biggest of it's kind in Europe for well over two hundred years.
The video features many interviews with people at the show and captures all the event areas such as show arena, competitions, bareback jumping, lunging arena, haggling old style on the green, sulky racing, donkey derby and so on.
As a cultural event its significance is probably very under-rated but videos like this one - made by an Irish film-maker - will surely help people to recognise this spectacular annual Irish event.
Hope you enjoy this YouTube vid, it really captures the event.
See the video here Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEXjlJOJGJY


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

One of these years, I really want to go...its such a famous event. That kid jumping bareback at the very end had some guts!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks awesome!!


----------

